# Medics pull over DUI suspect



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2013)

http://dacula.patch.com/groups/police-and-fire/p/medics-pull-over-suspected-drunk-driver



> A pair of Gwinnett County Fire and Emergency Services (GCFES) employees found themselves in the unusual position of having to conduct a pullover after spotting a vehicle traveling on Braselton Highway with two shredded tires.
> 
> On Aug. 8, the two GCFES medics were leaving the Fire Academy fuel station in Med Unit 16 when they were passed by a 2013 Volkswagon Tiguan. The medics noticed the vehicle was traveling at a high rate of speed and had two flat tires.
> 
> "[The medics] stated that due to the severity of the situation, they decided to try and stop the vehicle to see what was wrong," the officer wrote in the report.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 17, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://dacula.patch.com/groups/police-and-fire/p/medics-pull-over-suspected-drunk-driver



Nice mugshot :rofl:


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol.... That's awesome. 
I'd likely get fired for that. 

Scene safety is number one- they're lucky she wasn't someone who would have blasted those two "heroes."


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 20, 2013)

I understand being concerned the driver was going to hurt someone, but that's not my job.  

Given the fact that traffic stops are one of, if not the most, dangerous things cops have to do, I will leave that to them.  Get on the radio, ask for the cops, give a location so they can find you.  Heck, even follow the driver at a safe distance.  However, trying to pull someone over in an ambulance is just asking for trouble!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 21, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I understand being concerned the driver was going to hurt someone, but that's not my job.
> 
> *Given the fact that traffic stops are one of, if not the most, dangerous things cops have to do, I will leave that to them.*  Get on the radio, ask for the cops, give a location so they can find you.  Heck, even follow the driver at a safe distance.  However, trying to pull someone over in an ambulance is just asking for trouble!



Especially since she was on her way 'to meet Jesus'.  That just screams murder-suicide to me.

You're in EMS. If you need police, you're probably going to get bumped to the top of the list. Unless you're out in the boondocks, you're probably going to get one pretty quick. Grab the radio, put in your request, and follow at a safe distance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 21, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Especially since she was on her way 'to meet Jesus'.  That just screams murder-suicide to me.
> 
> You're in EMS. If you need police, you're probably going to get bumped to the top of the list. Unless you're out in the boondocks, you're probably going to get one pretty quick. Grab the radio, put in your request, and follow at a safe distance.



That's what I have done. Had a vehicle swerving all over the freeway, went into the dirt shoulder and spun out resting in the right hand shoulder. We stayed far back with our rear warning lights on and called for PD.


----------



## Btalon (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad it all worked out for them, too many bad case scenarios to spell out.  It's better to be a witness than a victim and report what you see.  There is no duty for us to stop a vehicle, nor the legal authority to do so.

I'm sure I would be looking for work if I did something like that.


----------



## Victoria (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow. I hope I don't run into this situation.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 6, 2013)

We have a DriveCam video of one of our units stopping a DUI driver a bunch of years back. The show COPS was all about getting it but they never got a hold of it. 

Not my job, not risking my life for it. With that said...I'll happily follow and report direction of travel to PD then back off when they arrived and let them work. Provided we have enough resources.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 6, 2013)

Btalon said:


> nor the legal authority to do so.



Google "citizens arrest". 

We absolutely have the authority to make one while on duty.


----------

